# Welk Resort current pricing anyone?



## ajlm33 (Nov 6, 2009)

We are currently staying on site at Welk San Diego and don't have time to attend a "90 minute" sales presentation. Does anyone have the current pricing information for Welk?

In speaking with a rec area staff member, he stated that they now have two different pricing for summer/non-summer seasons and have sold all currently completed buildings. With the current economy, that seems a stretch. They have started the hillside grading in the new areas of the Mountain Villa units and are supposed to start construction soon.

We are currently staying in the Teton building of the Mountain Villas and love it!

Thanks for any info you may have to share.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2009)

Welk is a bargain on the resale market and an easy exchange - don't even consider buying from the developer...


----------



## swift (Nov 6, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Welk is a bargain on the resale market and an easy exchange - don't even consider buying from the developer...



I agree. Also consider what the MF are. You could purchase somewhere else that has lower MF and trade in rather easily.


----------



## ajlm33 (Nov 7, 2009)

FWIW, I just spoke with an owner services rep and he stated that the current gross sales price before any incentives was $43,995 for 300,000 annual Welk points which is enough points for a 2-bedroom unit in the Mountain Villas section of the resort every year. Financing was available at 14.9% for 120 months, what a deal !!!!:hysterical: 

Also he stated that the price would be going up next month (of course) once the Cabo San Lucas property came on-line.

Thank goodness for TUG and the great advise we get here!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 7, 2009)

We did make the conversion to platinum points, (our only developer purchase and too much money). It gave us flexibility and 2 weeks in one bedrooms instead of a fixed week in a 2 bedroom. Welk is so large, as said before, not hard to trade into. 
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 7, 2009)

where will Welk's Cabo timeshare be located -- near downtown or out toward San Jose del Cabo?


----------



## ajlm33 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cathyb said:


> where will Welk's Cabo timeshare be located -- near downtown or out toward San Jose del Cabo?



According to the II web site:

"This new addition to the Welk family of resorts is located at the tip of the Baja California peninsula, just a five-minute drive from Cabo San Lucas. Set high on a cliff and overlooking a private beach cove and the famous rock formation El Arco, the resort offers spectacular views of the Sea of Cortez. Two pools, a fitness center, restaurant, and market are all on-site.

Contact Information
Ctra. Transpeninsular Km. 4.5
Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur 23410 
Mexico 
760-749-3000 
www.welkcabo.com


----------



## Jaybee (Nov 8, 2009)

We've been trying to figure out where the new Sirena del mar is located, too.  It sort of looks like it's in the same area as Misiones del Cabo.  It's apparently a re-do of an existing resort.  Reading the descriptions, if it had a Da Giorgio restaurant (now called Sunset da Mona Lisa) onsite, I'd think it WAS Misiones.  The buildings belie that idea, though.  
I hope someone can find out soon.  The question keeps nagging at me.  I'm anxious to go there.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 30, 2009)

ajlm33, what did you decide to do regarding Welk?  I remember that you bought in at the 300k level a few years ago.  How do you like it at this time?  Have you added more points?  We are reconsidering switching our 2br villa into the Platinum program (300k points and would cost us $11k plus our 2br unit) and possibly our Cliffs Club in Kauai for another 240,000 points (it would cost us $17k to do this second part).


----------



## ajlm33 (Nov 30, 2009)

mjm1 said:


> ajlm33, what did you decide to do regarding Welk?  I remember that you bought in at the 300k level a few years ago.



We told them "NO THANKS" as we have learned too much from TUG over the past couple of years to pay developer prices and they were in no mood to discuss any significant price reductions or the value of buying resale with me.:rofl: 

I have sent you a separate email to discuss the other topics.

Lee


----------

